# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Khóa Học Kỹ Năng Mềm dành cho các bạn sinh viên và người cần tìm việc

## blackcatcn

Khóa Tìm việc-Viết CV-Dự phỏng vấn
Tham gia khóa học về viết CV và dự phỏng vấn, với sự giúp đỡ của chuyên gia nhân sự, bạn sẽ có thể:
Hiểu rõ qui trình tuyển dụng của doanh nghiệp
Chuẩn bị hồ sơ dự tuyển chuyên nghiệp
Tự xây dựng CV gây ấn tượng với nhà tuyển dụng cho dù bạn còn ít kinh nghiệm
Làm nổi bật CV của mình so với các ứng viên khác chỉ với vài điểm nhấn
Chuẩn bị thông tin cần thiết khi tham dự phỏng vấn
Tạo tác phong chuyên nghiệp khi đối diện với nhà tuyển dụng
Chinh phục nhà tuyển dụng trong lúc phỏng vấn

Hãy đến với lớp đào tạo viết CV và chuẩn bị phỏng vấn, bạn sẽ có được sự trang bị cần thiết để thuyết phục nhà tuyển dụng và có được công việc mà mình mong muốn. Tham gia lớp học này là sự đầu tư xứng đáng cho tương lai của bạn.
*Khai giảng: 10-09-2011
Học phí: 800.000 Đ
ưu đãi 50%: 400.000Đ 
*

Khóa khởi nghiệp thành công trong CNTT
Đến chia sẻ với các bạn trẻ trong khóa học “Khởi nghiệp thành công trong Công Nghệ Thông Tin” là những chủ doanh nghiệp thành đạt, từng trải trên thương trường. Qua khóa đào tạo, các bạn học viên sẽ:
Nắm rõ những vấn đề liên quan khi khởi sự doanh nghiệp như mục đích kinh doanh, tổ chức doanh nghiệp, cơ hội, thách thức
Nhận thức đúng về bản thân là chủ doanh nghiệp
Hiểu rõ đặc điểm kinh doanh trong ngành Công Nghệ Thông Tin
Tìm ý tưởng khởi nghiệp trong thị trường hiện tại
Lập kế hoạch kinh doanh
Phác thảo kế hoạch hành động

Với nội dung từ lớp “Khởi nghiệp thành công trong Công Nghệ Thông Tin”, bạn được trang bị những gì cần thiết để xây dựng doanh nghiệp thành công. Tham gia khóa học là sự khởi đầu cho thành công của bạn trong tương lai.

*Khai giảng: 11-09-2011
Học phí: 1.600.000 Đ
ưu đãi 50%: 800.000Đ*

Để biết thêm thông tin các bạn có thể ghé thăm website:
http://kenedu.net/course.htm


KenEdu - Chương trình liên kết đào tạo giữa Công ty KEN và Trung tâm tin học Trường Đại học Khoa Học Tự Nhiên.
Địa chỉ: 357 Lê Hồng Phong, Quận 10, TP HCM.
Điện thoại: +84838337980
E-mail: [email protected]

----------

